# Burley Creek(Tacoma) Vintage Bike Swap Saturday March 26 2022



## Burleycreek (Jan 16, 2022)

5 scenic acres and antique displays. 13 minutes from Tacoma,wa close to freeway. 15$ inside/outside spaces. Free overnight camping. Located at burley creek nursery and antiques. Flyer coming soon.


----------



## Rustngrease (Jan 17, 2022)

Bring it on my friend


----------



## Rustngrease (Jan 17, 2022)

Post some pics of the space, it's awesome


----------



## Burleycreek (Jan 17, 2022)

i’ll post pics here in about a week once the flyers done.


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Jan 17, 2022)

SKIDKING VBC APPROVED! Thanks for posting..Great venue..Looks like a great place for a great vintage bicycle swap meet!


----------



## Rustngrease (Jan 17, 2022)

Rustngrease said:


> Post some pics of the space, it's awesome



@redline1968 I was gunna mention this one to ya


----------



## redline1968 (Jan 17, 2022)

Yess beat you to the punch.  I knew before you...😵😵😵


----------



## Rustngrease (Jan 17, 2022)

redline1968 said:


> Yess beat you to the punch.  I knew before you...😵😵😵



I don't know about that, got a text from Ryan awhile back lol


----------



## redline1968 (Jan 17, 2022)

Holding out on old mark eh...lol


----------



## Rustngrease (Jan 17, 2022)

redline1968 said:


> Holding out on old mark eh...lol



Naw I was waiting for it to be finalized


----------



## JRE (Jan 23, 2022)

Should be a fun time. It's the day after my birthday.


----------



## Burleycreek (Jan 23, 2022)

wow awesome continue the celebration ha ha


----------



## Burleycreek (Jan 26, 2022)

here’s the flyer for the swap. call the numbers for any questions.


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Jan 28, 2022)

Big G sign jumped in..


----------



## Burleycreek (Jan 28, 2022)

nice looks good


----------



## Rustngrease (Jan 28, 2022)

SKIDKINGSVBC said:


> Big G sign jumped in..
> 
> View attachment 1558916



That's killer


----------

